# 28 year old looking to move to usa



## insidious (Jul 12, 2010)

hi there,
im a 28 year old single male with no children looking to move to america. by profession i am a chef. i have a decent amount of savings. my father is a permanent us resident married with 3 children all us citizens. be brutal guys how hard is it going to be and what sort of time frame would i be looking at ?

thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Father will be of no help unless he applies for US citizenship. Then you are looking at 8-10 years.

Chef does not say much. No offense:>) There are visas for seasonal jobs in the hospitality industry. Fatbrit will know the details.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

insidious said:


> hi there,
> im a 28 year old single male with no children looking to move to america. by profession i am a chef. i have a decent amount of savings. my father is a permanent us resident married with 3 children all us citizens. be brutal guys how hard is it going to be and what sort of time frame would i be looking at ?
> 
> thanks in advance


If father sponsors you now, you are category F2B. Note that if you marry, the petition dies. If your father naturalizes, you will change to F3. If your father sponsors you after naturalization, you are category F3 and the petition does not die if you marry.

Find the wait times here: Visa Bulletin

Note that fothcoming comprehensive immigration reform could well change it all.


----------

